# My Soulmate Sam



## sammypuski




----------



## Ghost465

Hahaha looks so funny 
Beautiful face <3


----------



## sammypuski

he loves looking at himself the poser and pic is taken of him looking into my magnified make-up mirror lol


----------



## sammypuski

this is Cookie one of my rabbits wanting a kiss from Sam, he adores him but Sam doesn't quite feel the same lol



Sam sprawled and happy on my friend's lap



another one of Sam doing his "Kay's catalogue pose" lol


----------



## sammypuski

Sam waiting for me to get into bed to warm it up first before he crawls under the duvet lol



Loving his heating pad in the winter



another "Kay's Catalogue" pose lol



he loves it when I leave the electric blanket on low for him


----------



## Lunabuma

Aww, Sam is gorgeous. I love that pic of him looking in the mirror so much.


----------



## sammypuski

one of my faves, he can be such a poser lol


----------



## moggiemum

he is the prettyest of them all.....mirrorr mirror on the wall
my boy would love a heating pad ,....xmas


----------



## Kylyjocoonz

sammypuski said:


>


Beautiful fur baby


----------



## sharonchilds

Wow Sam is a very handsome boy, i can see why you love him so much


----------



## sammypuski

oh yes he is handsome beyond belief but then again I am gonna think that cus he is my boy


----------

